# I can't stop baking rustic breads



## Woodi (Apr 17, 2010)

It feels like good therapy, so I keep a loaf on the go continuously. Besides, I bought this huge bag of whole wheat, organic, stone-ground flour last week, so have to use it up.







I just made two more loaves this morning, and my hubby reminded me that there were already 3 started, in the freezer:






You can see the two I took out of the oven (on rack), and the other three which we've been eating from. 
topmost half loaf is the 100% whole wheat. It doesn't rise as much as the others, but tastes twice as tasty!

I find that breakmaking daily is really good therapy, esp if you're in a grieving process, or maybe just plain overloaded by life. I'm using a rustic, no-knead process where you let the bread rise overnight or more, then bake it in an enamelled cast iron pot, lidded for 30 mins, then lid off for 15.

Here's the pot: (and a bread I baked in it last month)






Warning: Baking (and eating) this bread can be addictive!


----------



## Chay (Apr 17, 2010)

Your bread looks wonderful! I wish you lived closer


----------



## IanT (Apr 17, 2010)

omg that is sooo awsesome!!! 

I m going to have to get a cast iron lidded pot now!!! I wish my breads came out looking so nice!!!... I need to find a good rustic bread recipe...any recommendations!?!??!!


----------



## Woodi (Apr 21, 2010)

I found this recipe and technique in a video on Youtube. Two bakers were working together; one more competitive, one sweet generous guy, Jim Lahey.


Intro.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13Ah9ES2yTU&feature=channel[/ame]


This is part 2.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LaODcYSRXU[/ame]


----------



## agriffin (Apr 22, 2010)

oh wow!  thanks for sharing and your bread looks wonderful!


----------



## sajupillo19 (May 26, 2010)

It;s interesting to read about your way that how you bake breads and forget some of them in freezers. lolz. Just kidding. Lovely way indeed!

_spammy link deleted - the mod team_


----------



## Lazy Bone (Nov 30, 2010)

Send some my way  :wink:


----------



## Woodi (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh sorry, new person....each loaf gets eaten, some more quickly than others. I frequently visit a Buddhist monastery and those monks sure LOVE bread, especially homemade.


----------



## Lazy Bone (Dec 1, 2010)

Awesome!


----------

